# computer probs etc



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hope you all had a gr8 xmas? ... ours was good with a hickup of having my bike nicked on xmas day!

anyway got myself in a bit of a flap after trying to set up my sons computer it knocked all our pc;s off line ..... it took ages to sort out but seems ok now.... phew This was all due to a capital letter in a password........ 

what really worried me was the site went down just as i was trying to conferm picking my new babies up(mice) ......thank gawd were up and running again now.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bike being nicked... cant belive the cheek of some people to steal on christmas day!

Sorry if the site was down, thats free hosting for you! untill we reach the donation target then the forum will remain on free hosting.

*Note to all: if you enjoy using this forum plesae donate, we are not asking for alot, just £1 from ever user would more than cover it.*


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

i do intend to donate... is it pay pal or something?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I paid through paypal,it was dead simple.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

How much is needed?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If you click on one of the forum headings you will find at the top of the list 'donate to the forum' you will find everything you need to know there, I dont know if the total has been updated recently though


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Click here to go to the donation topic. All the donations are up to date.


----------

